

Venture Fund Uses Lottery Model - dangoldin
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Venture-Fund-Uses-Lottery-tsmf-2412958083.html?x=0&.v=1

======
bh23ha
_the firm, launched last month, has a pay-to-play plan that works like this:
As many as 100 startups each pay $5,000 to compete for a maximum $250,000
initial round of funding. The runner-up gets $50,000. The rest get feedback._

This is a scam.

------
teuobk
Here, I'll accomplish the same thing for you:

You give me $1, and I'll give you $0.60 back, plus some advice.

Here's the advice: You're a sucker.

You'd be better off playing Powerball, at least when the jackpot is over $200M
or so.

------
justin
Nice, access to Microsoft Bizspark, the ultimate selling point.

